# Cut Pics - Hippy Trippy



## Relle (Jun 29, 2011)

The Scent is Dragons Blood


----------



## cinta (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the deep red colour


----------



## cinta (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the deep red colour, and they are gorgeous swirls  

Edited to say - ooops, sorry, the first time I tried to post it didn't work...turns out it actually did!


----------



## soap25 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Dragonblood*

Hi!

The soap looks great! 

I hope your FO "Dragonblood" doesn´t turn your soap dark brown, after a few days, like mine did.  :cry:


----------



## Dixie (Jun 29, 2011)

O so pretty!!


----------



## llineb (Jun 29, 2011)

First, I love the color and second it's amazing how it looks like a layered swirl.  That's VERY nice!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty!  I love it!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 29, 2011)

I agree, very pretty soap!


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for your comments everyone.

I wanted a bit more purple to show through but mixed a little too much and some of the TD didn't mix in so well, but I'm happy with it.

Soap 25 its now 6wks old and no signs of brown.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Relle (Jun 30, 2011)

Kaz, I think for you and I, a bit more purple wouldn't have gone astray  .


----------



## newbie (Jun 30, 2011)

What an excellent pour. I love how it turned out. Looks great! What did you use for coloring?


----------



## Relle (Jun 30, 2011)

Colouring was purple liquid colour, Australian Red Reef Clay.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 2, 2011)

VERY nice swirls, love the color too!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 2, 2011)

*Relle *if I had my way all my soaps would be purple.

One of the admin staff where I work has asked me to make pink soap ... bright pink ... she knows how challenging that will be for me, as I'm a blue purple ... and don't like pink ... but I will do it!

I mostly use grape pop mica ... where did you get your purple liquid dye?


----------



## Relle (Jul 3, 2011)

The dye I got from Heirloom, good luck with the pink, I can do pink  :wink:, thats my next fav colour.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the colors and swirls.

I got soap dye from NG and the red always comes out pink/salmon color.  Check my blog for pictures.

I find the red even though is completely mixed in with SB clumps in the cut soap.  hmmm


----------



## dcornett (Jul 3, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> *Relle *if I had my way all my soaps would be purple.
> 
> I mostly use grape pop mica ... where did you get your purple liquid dye?



Wondering if you just had a large supply stored up before they discontinued, or if you know somewhere that grape pop is still available??? I've used the last of mine and have not found a good replacement yet... :cry:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been told BCN's Rainbow micas are the same colors and same ingredients as POP micas.

Here's the link to the purple one.

http://cart.candlesupply.com/product.ph ... 337&page=1

Relle- 

Oops! Forgot to mention - your DB soap looks fantastic. I'm so glad it didn't turn brown on you. Mine discolored to a dark brown and I thought what a waste of colorants.    But it smells great.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 3, 2011)

Relle9, your fine swirls amaze me...


----------



## dcornett (Jul 3, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I've been told BCN's Rainbow micas are the same colors and same ingredients as POP micas.
> 
> Here's the link to the purple one.
> 
> ...



Thank you soooo much Hazel, I'm placing an order now.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm just glad I was told about it because I really liked those micas and I wasn't happy when I heard they were discontinued. 

Please let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## dcornett (Jul 4, 2011)

I ordered the purple and yellow rainbow colors (besides a few new fragrances  :wink: ) so I'll let you know how they compare to the pops.

thanks


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 4, 2011)

Great that you've been able to find another supplier.  Here in Oz we can still buy the pop micas ... and hopefully when they run out, they'll get the rainbow ones!


----------



## dcornett (Jul 4, 2011)

Kaz you're so lucky...I LOVED the pops, I've still got raspberry and apple because I was able to order those when I heard they where discontinuing them, but I've only got a little blueberry and no grape of lemon. So I'm excited about these, and I hope they will be a good replacement.


----------



## Sezzah (Aug 3, 2011)

what does this one smell like? Im interested in it but a little unsure.


----------



## Bama (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful Swirling.
Hazel thanks for sharing that again. I have it saved to Favs and want to try those colors.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 3, 2011)

You're welcome! But I can't take credit for finding the link and I'm just passing the info along. I'm still good on micas so I won't be buying any for a little while. I'd love to hear anyone's review of these micas. 

And of course, see pics.


----------



## dcornett (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to use the purple and yellow that I ordered yet, but as quick as I do I will post pics.


----------

